# Free Golf at Tyneside.



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 15, 2015)

Resulting from some photographic work I did for Tyneside Golf Club I find myself with a number of fourball vouchers,  more than I can probably use.  Who would like to take part in a mini North East / Yorkshire / Northumberland / Cumbria mini meet one weekday in the Spring. It won't cost you anything,  although you can buy me a drink if you like.  I'll bring a few of my mates along d we can have a little comp. Names for now and,  if we have a quorum,  I'll get some dates together later on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes please, I'm in.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 15, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes please, I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

It will be great to meet you. Come om Bozza, Kellfire, Wayman. It will be good to meet up again.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh I'll have some of that please I like Tyneside it's lovely.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 15, 2015)

Depending on date sounds good for me


----------



## moogie (Dec 16, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Depending on date sounds good for me
		
Click to expand...


Ditto for me too.......Please


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 16, 2015)

This might work for me.  I have a 4ball voucher at Seahouses, so if you were able to arrange a midweek game, I'd come down for that, stay in Newcastle with my mate, then play Seahouses the next day (with 2 free spaces).


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2015)

A yes from me, played Tyneside earlier in the year, lovely place.


----------



## snell (Dec 16, 2015)

Definite yes from me. Played it earlier in the year and it's a great track :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like we have a Forum Quorum. Will get Xmas &  New Year out of the way then look at dates,  but it will be a weekday,  not allowed to use the vouchers at weekends.


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 18, 2015)

Def up for that and the seahouses day.. I will pop back from darn sarf if dates match up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2015)

Date dependent I am in as well.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 19, 2015)

Date wise I'll be in the hands of the club secretary because I can't officially book anything more than 4 weeks in advance.  After the year has turned I'll try to sweetheart him into giving us some possible dates &  booking us in as a society.  At worst it will be one month's notice & come if you can make it. I can accommodate everyone who has expressed an interest up to now plus a few more,  including a few selected mates.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 20, 2015)

Sounds good Bill....  will try to bring 2 or 3 of the Yorkshire team :thup:


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll be up for this if still space


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 20, 2015)

F



Cherry13 said:



			I'll be up for this if still space
		
Click to expand...

Still space,  I can accommodate 24 players.  Can have a count up once I have a date.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 20, 2015)

2blue said:



			Sounds good Bill....  will try to bring 2 or 3 of the Yorkshire team :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Folks from down South -  not sure about that!


----------



## 2blue (Dec 31, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Folks from down South -  not sure about that!
		
Click to expand...

Hey up lad...  al had yer nar thus signs on't A1 neer ear say'n North, up...  un't South, down.....so wee's in't Midlands, matey.......  locals ear dinna like that idea though


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 2, 2016)

If you don't mind a novice, I'd love to come along. 

Have been playing for 7 months, joined Arcot Hall at Cramlington last month. Don't have a handicap as yet, have mainly been playing 9 holes, and averaging around 50 (par 35, best round 48), so guess I would be a 28 handicapper.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 3, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			If you don't mind a novice, I'd love to come along. 

Have been playing for 7 months, joined Arcot Hall at Cramlington last month. Don't have a handicap as yet, have mainly been playing 9 holes, and averaging around 50 (par 35, best round 48), so guess I would be a 28 handicapper.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind but will have to check whether Tyneside accept visitors without a handicap.  In theory,  my club doesn't but the rule is not applied to visitors.  I'll let you know when I get around to arranging a date.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 3, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I don't mind but will have to check whether Tyneside accept visitors without a handicap.  In theory,  my club doesn't but the rule is not applied to visitors.  I'll let you know when I get around to arranging a date.
		
Click to expand...

cheers. I have joined the Academy scheme at Arcot Hall which is cracking value at Â£350 for a year - can play Monday-Friday and Sunday afternoons, and get 10 1-2-1 lessons from the pro. If I then decide to take out full membership, I get Â£200 off the first year's fees, so all in all it's a great deal, but it does have it's drawbacks, the notable one being I can't get a proper handicap and play in medals until I take out the full membership, which will be in November.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd be up for that as well, not swung me bats since 17th Oct, so I'd need to remember how to play.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 19, 2016)

Progress! I have booked 6 fourballs for Monday 16th May and now need to know how many folks are able to play on that day. First tee off is 10.58. There will be a bacon roll & tea / coffee beforhand and pie, peas & chips (alternative available) and dessert afterwards.

The golf is on me but I need a financial commitment of Â£15 for the food and a small contribution to a prize fund. To secure your place would you please PM me with your proper name and handicap & I'll send you send you details of how payment can be made. The payment will be non returnable if you cancel less than 2 weeks prior to the event.

I'll leave this open to Forum members for a while and then any spare places will be allocated to my mates & members of my club.

I have cleared my inbox!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have closed the list for the time being because I have issued some invitations to non Forum members. If anyone else wants to play please PM me & I'll keep you in mind once I know how many places are left available.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 9, 2016)

A few people said they wanted to play but haven't sent their Â£15. If they still want to participate please pay now. It would be helpful if anyone who has changed their mind would let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2016)

PM sent &#128077;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 9, 2016)

Tashyboy & his 3 mates are joining us,  but don't let that put you off! A little bit of room left for the waverers but we're running out of space so please respond anyone who expressed an interest.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 9, 2016)

Anthony Dunn has just sent me Â£15. Would he please tell me what his Forum name is!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Tashyboy & his 3 mates are joining us,  but don't let that put you off! A little bit of room left for the waverers but we're running out of space so please respond anyone who expressed an interest.
		
Click to expand...

Yup if your coming don't forget your ear plugs


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Great news Tashyboy,


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Bill I've sent you Â£15 via PayPal tonight, Anthony Dunn.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 10, 2016)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Hi Bill I've sent you Â£15 via PayPal tonight, Anthony Dunn.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm waiting to hear back whether I can have the day as a holiday, I'll let you know asap.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I'm waiting to hear back whether I can have the day as a holiday, I'll let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.  Waiting to see how many more invitations I can issue.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 5, 2016)

Right!

The current lineup is:

[TABLE="width: 680"]
[TR]
[TD]Maninblack4612
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Lord Tyrion
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PaulDJ
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rudebhoy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Beezerk
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Heavy-Grebo
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tashyboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tashyboyâ€™s mate Gordon
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tashyboyâ€™s mate Kev
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tashyboyâ€™s mate Trev
My mates Bob, Richard, David, Alan, Ev, Angus, Vince & Aaron

Room for a couple more if anyone is interested.

Tee off times will be sent by e mail. PLEASE WOULD YOU ALL SEND ME AN E MAIL ADDRESS SO I CAN SEND THEM ALL OUT TOGETHER, WITH HANDICAP PLEASE.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2016)

Any chance you could put Kev, Trev and Ev in the same group?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 5, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Any chance you could put Kev, Trev and Ev in the same group? 

Click to expand...

Waiting to hear if Nev wants to play.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 24, 2016)

Tashyboy.  Please clear your inbox!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 8, 2016)

The draw has been made & e mailed to everyone. Please acknowledge receipt. If you didn't get an e mail it's either because I have the wrong address or I've forgotten you. In this case please PM me ASAP.

Weather doesn't look too bad & I hear that the course is in very good order. Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2016)

Just back from an excellent day at Tyneside Golf Club, course was in great condition.
Great to meet up with some new faces Bob (Tashyboy) Carolgees with his mates on the North East tour, Heavygrebo, also there was Rhudeboy, Bezerk and Lord Tyrion.
Last but by no means least thanks to Maninblack, Bill, who organised and sorted out the day.
Definitely need another NE meet soon.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Just back from an excellent day at Tyneside Golf Club, course was in great condition.
Great to meet up with some new faces Bob (Tashyboy) Carolgees with his mates on the North East tour, Heavygrebo, also there was Rhudeboy, Bezerk and Lord Tyrion.
Last but by no means least thanks to Maninblack, Bill, who organised and sorted out the day.
Definitely need another NE meet soon.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking course, great company and terrific weather - a superb day all round!

Thanks Bill, really enjoyed myself.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 16, 2016)

Great day lads, thanks for the 100% turnout. Weather couldn't have been better. Enjoyed meeting all the forummers I'd never met before, pictured in all their glory below L to R from top left:

Tashy's mate Kev, Beezerk, Heavy-Grebo, Tashyboy, Maninblack, Tashy's mate Gordon, Rudebhoy, Tashy's mate Trev, PaulDJ, Lord Tyrion.




Looking forward to the North v Notts tussle at Foxton on Thursday.


----------



## snell (May 16, 2016)

Glad yous had a good day! Still gutted I had to spend the day staring out of an office window at the sunny conditions all day!

But as they say training waits for no man  ....


----------



## snell (May 16, 2016)

Ps you can tell Martyns (beezerk) yoga classes are paying off by that faux finish position!


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2016)

Cracking day, weather was great and the company was even better. Thanks to Bill for doing the arranging, the new head cover looks smart &#128526;
Bill, any chance you could email me that photo please? Best golfing related photo of me I've seen &#128513;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2016)

Top day, Snell you missed out. Company excellent, course in very good condition. Hopefully Tashy and his mates will have a good week on their Northumberland leg of the tour.

Bill, MIB, will there be a way of getting hold of our group / tee shot pics? Thanks again for organising the day.


----------



## snell (May 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Top day, Snell you missed out. Company excellent, course in very good condition. Hopefully Tashy and his mates will have a good week on their Northumberland leg of the tour.

Bill, MIB, will there be a way of getting hold of our group / tee shot pics? Thanks again for organising the day.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still gutted!!

Every time a north east meet is arranged I have something on....cursed I tells ya!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2016)

snell said:



			I'm still gutted!!

Every time a north east meet is arranged I have something on....cursed I tells ya!
		
Click to expand...

Craig picks the dates after checking your availability:whoo:


----------



## snell (May 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Craig picks the dates after checking your availability:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hehe

That lad wouldn't turn up to his own funeral!! :lol:

Who won then??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2016)

snell said:



			Hehe

That lad wouldn't turn up to his own funeral!! :lol:

Who won then??
		
Click to expand...

Old boy from South Shields with 41 Points.

Spoke to Martin today about organising the Seaham V Chester-le Street match, need to chat soon


----------



## snell (May 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Old boy from South Shields with 41 Points.

Spoke to Martin today about organising the Seaham V Chester-le Street match, need to chat soon

Click to expand...

Yeah I'm well up for this be a good laugh. 

A non forummer won?! Boooo!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2016)

snell said:



			Yeah I'm well up for this be a good laugh. 

A non forummer won?! Boooo! 

Click to expand...

Ex Club Champion at Shields and there were more of them than us, I might of been top former with 34 Points


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 16, 2016)

I'll put the photos into a Dropbox folder soon & share it with you soon,  then you can help yourselves. 

For the record,  Forummers' scores were:

Pauldj 34
Beezerk 32
Heavy-Grebo 31
Lord Tyrion 30
Maninblack 28
Tashyboy 26
Rudebhoy 22


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I'll put the photos into a Dropbox folder soon & share it with you soon,  then you can help yourselves. 

For the record,  Forummers' scores were:

Pauldj 34
Beezerk 32
Heavy-Grebo 31
Lord Tyrion 30
Maninblack 28
Tashyboy 26
Rudebhoy 22
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bill


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I'll put the photos into a Dropbox folder soon & share it with you soon,  then you can help yourselves. 

For the record,  Forummers' scores were:

Pauldj 34
Beezerk 32
Heavy-Grebo 31
Lord Tyrion 30
Maninblack 28
Tashyboy 26
Rudebhoy 22
		
Click to expand...

Nice one ta. 32 with 4 blobs, happy with that.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 16, 2016)

Dropbox folder with the photos now shared with everyone. Check your e mails!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 16, 2016)

There wasn't a prize for the loudest trousers but...




and he talks about people taking kids to school in pyjamas!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			There wasn't a prize for the loudest trousers but...

View attachment 19443


and he talks about people taking kids to school in pyjamas!
		
Click to expand...

Is that Bob Carolgees&#128515;


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Bill great day well organised and you even included the sun too well done, great company and we all hit some decent shots, Tashys hole out from the bunker being the best (jammiest  ) one I thought. Met plenty of new faces and a couple of familiar ones, cheers boys.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 16, 2016)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Thanks Bill great day well organised and you even included the sun too well done, great company and we all hit some decent shots, Tashys hole out from the bunker being the best (jammiest  ) one I thought. Met plenty of new faces and a couple of familiar ones, cheers boys.
		
Click to expand...

I thoroughly enjoyed it. nice to meet a few new forummers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 17, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I'll put the photos into a Dropbox folder soon & share it with you soon,  then you can help yourselves. 

For the record,  Forummers' scores were:

Pauldj 34
Beezerk Dq'd
Heavy-Grebo 31
Lord Tyrion 30
Maninblack 28
Tashyboy 26
Rudebhoy 22
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Martin&#128515; Signed for an incorrect score as you admitted to not penalising yourself in the Rules Thread&#128515;


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Fixed that for you Martin&#128515; Signed for an incorrect score as you admitted to not penalising yourself in the Rules Thread&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I penalised myself at the time by then hitting my worst 2 shots of the day and blobbing the hole &#128517;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I penalised myself at the time by then hitting my worst 2 shots of the day and blobbing the hole &#128517;
		
Click to expand...

Heard stories about members at Chester-le-street, me and Craig will have to have our wits about us when we play&#128515;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 17, 2016)

If anyone wants to share yesterday's photos on Facebook send me a friend request. Bill Allon, not many of them!


----------



## snell (May 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Heard stories about members at Chester-le-street, me and Craig will have to have our wits about us when we play&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Why dya think Craig got kicked out of Chester mate  :lol:


----------

